# Dubai's favourite building Round 1 nominations



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> ^^ too small, and its much better at night


you try finding one then! :tongue2:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

city of the future said:


> The Gate


too tall..... Must be <= 8 floors.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

That building with the Waves on ( sorry for the lame discription) in between satwa and the entrance to the tunnel ?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

^^ the New Gold Souk Building, thats the one ur talking about , i personally dont like it at all


----------



## Jechtman (Aug 17, 2005)

THE GATE!!!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

is taller than 8 Floors :bash:

DUBAI is it done now? first round?


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope its not too late to add more buildings....

Dubai Police HQ, Al Qussais, Dubai. This building is a stunner!!!! Why dont we have a thread for it. I saw it the other day and its 99% complete and it looks FANTASTIC! 









And the Dubai Airport Freezone has bunch of beautiful buildings as well. I found these old pics but there are SO MANY new buildings there that are WAY better than anything at the DIC. I was very impressed. Will try and get some pics soon.

Old render:









Old Pic:


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Face81 said:


> you try finding one then! :tongue2:












i think this is a better one :cheers:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

fine, its alot better.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

^^ :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

got anybetter ones of the police station i am talking about?


----------

